# I hate the job centre



## charlie92 (Jun 24, 2014)

Anyone in the UK probably knows what I'm talking about here. I'm unemployed and have to go to the jobcentre each week so that I can get unemployment benefits and prove to them that yes I actually am looking for work as best as I can. 

The woman I have to talk to there frustrates me a lot. Last week she was complaining that I need to stop being so negative (because I was struggling to tell her my 'good qualities') if I ever want a chance of getting anywhere. Tbh I struggle to think of anything to say because I don't really think I have any special qualities above what other people have. But anyway.

This week, I told her about the interview I've gotten. It's for a job I'm genuinely excited about and would love to do- working in a pharmaceuticals lab - and they're offering a lot of training too which I know I'd need. Interview is on Wednesday 13th. Jobs like this don't come by very often so of course I'm happy to have been offered an interview.

So I told this advisor who I have to speak to, and she went on for a good while about 'how important this is' and to 'not mess this chance up' like I don't already care or something. I'm already nervous. She made me more nervous. Tbh I'm nervous now that if I don't get it that I'll have to face her again and am not looking forward to that at all. Then, after making me suitably terrified, she proceeds to criticise how I look and the 'bad impression' that I apparently give off.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I know how soul destroying the jobcentre can be because people don't understand how hard it is to overcome our fears and keep positive enough to gain employment at the same time. As if criticism and being petrified of failing makes it any better. That said, 

Congratulations on the interview, it sounds like a really good job and if you've got an interview then they must have seen something they like.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I hated the job centre because I had to pretend I wanted a job and that I cared in the slightest about anything they were saying.

It was so annoying having to make up a job search every two weeks and signing on my account on the website a certain amount of times a week only to log off a second later to get my numbers up.

Before you start, I'm not remotely interested. 

In the end I got a job, now I don't have to go, wish I didn't but if I quit I wouldn't be able to claim for 6 months.


----------



## charlie92 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah, thing is, I do want a job but I'm scared I'll struggle for ages to get one.  So that's a good thing for me, if you can get one by hardly even trying.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

charlie92 said:


> Yeah, thing is, I do want a job but I'm scared I'll struggle for ages to get one.  So that's a good thing for me, if you can get one by hardly even trying.


I had an interview, did terrible and got the job lol.

I'm so incompetent, it was such a bad decision from the manager but oh well.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I really do hate my job

Most days I just want to quit and be free, the only thing stopping me is the degrading visits back to the job centre (in my life I've spent a good while on it in between education etc) 

Last time I was there I had all the advisor folk basically agreeing with me on everything and how the job market is a state, most of them had degrees/were way overqualified but apparently being an advisor at the job centre was the best they could get and most seemed fairly bitter about it..

Good luck though! fairly sure the only reason I got my current job was coz no other poor sod applied for it..


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Job centre people are evil. Blame our society for this, everyone has these negative impressions of unemployed people.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Seems to be a crime not having a job*

People just tell you what you can't do

Everyone you have to speak to has a job


----------

